# cedar shavings



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

When you say shavings, are you referring to fine shavings from processing lumber or from when the whole trees are shredded into mulch? I am also interested in doing this. I have a pretty unlimited supply of cedar mulch from my construction projects. I know that in areas where we spread it out, it really prohibits growth of other vegetation. It should be good for keeping ants away too.


----------



## okaive (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I hope it isn't bad since I flooded the ground around two hives already.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, Cedar shavings are beneficial to use under/around your hives. Cedar won't harm Honey Bees, but it will repel ants, ticks, gnats, mosquito's, lice and even snakes. The natural oils in it do the trick. Who knows, it may even help with SHB problems.

I have constructed my bottom boards using Eastern Red Cedar, mostly because of the rot resistance. If it provides a level of insect control, that would be a bonus. 

(Being a Woodworker, I use the shavings from planing rough sawn Cedar as a mulch. It smells great, and sure keeps the weeds and bugs away!)


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a newbie, so what i say means little, but, the person I originally bought my first package from last yr, told me to use ceder chips (untreated pet bedding) as fuel for my smoker. All I can say is, I used it, it worked, and all 4 of my hives survived winter.


----------



## woodhinge (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm also a woodworker and run a shop. HOWEVER, I also must consider some other things about cedar shavings. As both the wood and the shavings oxidize as noted by the gray color of the wood, the natural smell of the cedar goes away. I become immediately concerned about anything that repels bugs, especially if we consider honey bees as part of the "bug" family. I also build bottom boards using cedar, but only because it doesn't rot. I suppose what I'm saying is that just because we think something might not present a problem doesn't mean that it is a problem. Our bees cost us too much to maintain these days and I prefer proven science rather than conjecture. So, I'm still puzzled about this topic. Thanks though.
As far as using cedar in a smoker: Darn, that's a tough smoke to endure. I prefer dry pine needles and really cram the smoker full of them. Any other comments?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm also a woodworker/remodeler and was initially concerned about the use of cedar in hives because of its toxicity until I remembered that carpenter bees LOVE untreated (no paint or stain) cedar. Cedar makes great siding but, at least in our climate, carpenter bees eat it up. They move in within a year and in 20 years have mostly destroyed soffits and facia.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is my understanding that western red cedar (Thuja plicata) is the one that carpenter bees make quick work of. This species is lightweight, moderately soft, low in strength, and low in shock resistance. The lumber is used for exterior siding, decking, interior woodwork, etc.

Eastern red cedar (Juniperus virginiana) The wood is moderately heavy, moderately low in strength, hard, and high in shock resistance. Lumber is manufactured into chests, wardrobes, and closet lining and can split easily.

I have yet to see any sound research to show that either type of wood has any effect on bee, mites, moths or beetles.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't claim that this is a scientific finding, just an observation. I put chipped wood under most of my beehives to keep weeds down. I generally don't use cedar. My city has a green dump where residents can take cut down plant matter, and they grind it up, whatever it is, and give it away as free mulch. Mostly it is chipped brush and trees.

I have noticed that the hives I have where I have a heavy layer of mulch seem to have fewer SHB in them. My theory/speculation is that the larvae have a harder time getting to dirt to pupate when they have to wriggle over a bunch of rough wood and/or they try to burrow through the stuff and have a hard time.

I would add that, for whatever reason, SHB are not a big problem here for most people. Seems like every hive has a few, but they generally don't get out of control. I have seen a few hives that were a problem. I have had the most SHB in a hive I had at my in laws that sat in a flower garden with loose soil and no mulch. I think loose, cultivated soil may help the SHB out.

I did have a couple of hives at my old house that were right next to the house. You can't use the stuff from the green dump next to house because it attracts termites, so I bought cypress mulch. When I used the cypress, I had very few SHB in those hives, and the bees did not seem to be bothered at all by the mulch.


----------



## woodhinge (Dec 29, 2010)

Most healthy hives will resist the hive beetle, we all know that. Someone would have to have a hive with mulch and one without to compare, then switch the mulch over and create the reverse situation. Then we might have a quantitative analysis, but until then, we're not going to know. I figure that ants, spiders and other critters will like the mulch though. 
We do know that the SHB larve will crall a long distance to get to soil, so anything short of a hive floating in an oil bath might be futile.


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

We have shredded cypress mulch under all our hives and have noticed no problems whatsoever.We have no problems with SHB, then again we never did have much of a problem.We also have it in a few thousand sq. ft. of garden beds. The one unexpected advantage is that fire ants will not build nests in it which down here is a real plus.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I know this is a bit off topic, but please avoid the use of black walnut shavings in your smoker, in case you thought you might try it. Inhaling the smoke can be toxic to humans, regardless of what the bees think.

Also black walnut shavings should never be used as bedding for horses, even in small amounts. It can cause skin dermatitis on contact and can cause severe health problems if eaten. 

As shavings around a hive, no problem since the shavings are not in contact with the bees. Fresh black walnut shavings or chips will inhibit germination and growth of many plants, so this would control weeds. 

Okay, back to cedar.... --DeeAnna


----------

